# My friend's baby is 5 weeks early



## GuernseyGirl

I don't know whether or not to be worried (although I am pretty worried right now).

I got a text from her husband this morning to say the baby had been born (wasn't due for another 5 weeks). He's in special care and weighs 6lb. He said that he's doing 'OK'.

It seems like a pretty good weight to me (My DD was 6lb 3oz at term +4!!) and I was thinking that perhaps he was just in there to make sure he's doing ok.

However, what got me worried was that I saw my friend's mum in town this afternoon and passed pleasantries about it being a surprise etc etc and then asked if everything was ok - she seemed quite negative and said 'it's early days' which made it sound like things weren't so good. I'm not sure if her mum was just being cautious or is in shock or what but it's got me worried that something isn't right!

Any ideas?


----------



## Vickie

:hug: Sorry no advice here but I hope your friend and her LO are doing well


----------



## Serene123

Kerry Katona's baby seemed to be just fine and 5lb something 5 weeks early. I hope your friends baby is alright too.


----------



## Rachel

Hope her baby is ok :hugs:

Nathan was born 5 weeks early weighing 5lb 12oz and he was fine :)


----------



## GuernseyGirl

Thanks Rachel - and happy birthday to Nathan!!!


----------



## VanWest

6lbs is great for 5 weeks early. I guess what you need to find out is if he is breathing on hisown, if so thats a really GOOD sign!


----------



## ALI

As van west says 6 lbs is a very good weight for that age, it really depends 
what caused the premature birth but the baby is no doubt in very good hands


----------



## GuernseyGirl

I got a text message today.

Unfortunately my friend's baby's (yet to be named!) lung has collapsed and he's on a ventilator and chest drain. He is on morphine and sedated so seems comfortable. Obviously they are anxious - and have not been able to hold him yet.

I feel so useless - nothing I can do!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: One of my nephews had a lung collapse (he was premature--about the same amount of time too if I remember correctly) as well (he had pnemonia and a few other complications) BUT he's now a very happy, healthy 15 year old :D


----------



## xkelly

i had my baby at 34weeks +6. He weighed 4lb 14oz and he went into special care, was there for a couple of hours and he doin great now, 6lbs sounds a good weight for 5weeks eaely, the baby is in good hands where he is xx


----------



## VanWest

There was baby across from Noah in the NICU, and his lung collapsed they put in the chest tube, and it was amazing within a few days he was doing great!


----------



## Mamafy

I'm sorry to hear about your friends baby :( My little boy was born at 28 weeks and his lung collapsed at 1 day old as well and he was fine despite his very early birth. Its very rare at 35 weeks though to have such lung difficulties, 3 of my children were born at 35 weeks and were fine, no assistance needed at all; they have been really unlucky :(

I hope he makes a very speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## GuernseyGirl

Thanks to you all for your responses.

No more news today - guess it must be pretty stressful for mum & dad right now. Just hope they are doing ok. Will update you all when I hear more!


----------



## BeckyBoo

I hope all is ok hun. He may just have some breathing problems which often right themselves.


----------



## GuernseyGirl

Some good news!

I got a text last night to say baby is now off ventilator and chest drain has been removed. I'm so pleased!

My friend was able to change his nappy (inside the incubator) and had her first cuddle with him too. They will probably be in for another couple of weeks but doing well.

Thanks for all your comments - it was good to be able to share my worries!


----------



## Linzi

Thats great news :) pleased he's doing ok!

xxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Awww that's good, Glad he's doing well xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Aww fantastic news!


----------



## Mamafy

Awww that is fantastic news :)


----------



## biteable

aww made up for them xx


----------



## AquaDementia

glad to hear that


----------



## baileysmom85

My little guy was 4 weeks early and weighed 6 1/2 he went home with me 2 days later, good luck to your friend!!


----------



## Hevz

I hope he's ok sweetie.

All babies are soooooooooo different, my Thomas was born at 34weeks and wasn't strong enough to survive and only lived for 28hours:cry:. 
My daughter Lauren however was gestationally just a few days older and was born at 35weeks and was fine apart from a bit of jaundice, we went straight onto the normal ward and stayed in for a week coz of her phototherapy treatment for the jaundice.


I hope he stays strong, and I wish them lots of love and luck:hugs::hug:


----------



## mumto3boys

Im pleased your friends baby is doing well, I had my youngest 13 days early and he weighed 5lb 10oz, guess your friends baby was quite a good weight with him been 5 weeks early, sorry to hear he had problems to begin with, poor little man xx


----------



## mer01

my little lad was 6 weeks ealry and 6lb 3oz so its a good weight

:hug:


----------



## mumto3boys

I had Daniel 9 days early he weighed 5lb 10 James was 7 days late and weighed 6lb, and Declan was 13 days early and weighed 5lb 10oz


----------

